# '06 Roubaix Expert on the way!



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

After 6 months with my '05 Allez Sport, I went ahead and ordered an '06 Roubaix Expert. I'm pretty excited and can hardly wait. Photos to follow.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*AllezElite to Tarmac*

I rode an Allez 4000 miles last year. You are not going to believe the difference between the aluminum frame and carbon fiber...I am excited for you! Let us know when it gets in.....


----------



## GoSharks! (Oct 4, 2005)

Sweet! I took delivery of my Roubaix Expert in early January. After a recent 75 mile ride, I felt a lot less fatigued than usual. I was also much faster than my previous aluminum bike. Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

I have an Allez Comp too. I 'm thinking of buying the SWorks Roubaix.
It' s nice to hear from you that the change is quite noticeable!


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

scico said:


> I have an Allez Comp too. I 'm thinking of buying the SWorks Roubaix.
> It' s nice to hear from you that the change is quite noticeable!


I went from an Allez Elite to last year's Roubaix Comp. Huge difference. I'm faster, too...


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

Rushfan said:


> I went from an Allez Elite to last year's Roubaix Comp. Huge difference. I'm faster, too...


My Tarmac has the same geometry as the Allez...The difference between the two is noticable because of stiffness. I have ridden on two 50+ rides and the fatigue factor seems to be less. I thought about a Roubaix, but couldnt get past the compact cranks. Great bike however, I just ride on a rolling terrain and wanted the classic 53/39 and all Ultegra group....

The Roubaix in my mind is still an all around great bike. You can do anything on it. I wanted to be different, all of my group ride guys have the Roubaix.....


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Picked it up today. Switched the seat to a Toupe, and with the titanium Zero's it comes in at 17.6 lbs. Went for a quick 17-mile ride...very nice. I'm not crazy about the color scheme, but what the heck:


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Bike in House*

DJ-

I see you like to have your bike in the house too. LOL I like it! Good looking ride...


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*Nice, still waiting here....*



Dr_John said:


> Picked it up today. Switched the seat to a Toupe, and with the titanium Zero's it comes in at 17.6 lbs. Went for a quick 17-mile ride...very nice. I'm not crazy about the color scheme, but what the heck:


Looks good, I am patiently awaiting the arrival of my S-Works Roubaix, which will immediately loose its Dura Ace wheels in favor of a brand new set of Ksyrium ES hoops. I can hardly wait.


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

I picked up my Roubaix Expert two weeks ago. I replaced a steel Lemond that never quite fit, and the difference in overall comfort has been amazing. 

Side note: I'm a little annoyed with the front derrraileur sitting between the seat tube bottle bosses. I had to do minor cage surgery to actually get one to fit. Guess that's the drawback to buying a compact frame.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I see you like to have your bike in the house too. LOL I like it! Good looking ride...


 Hey...even my lowly Allez Sport spends its non-riding time in the house. My neighbor had his bike stolen out of his locked garage. 



> Side note: I'm a little annoyed with the front derrraileur sitting between the seat tube bottle bosses. I had to do minor cage surgery to actually get one to fit. Guess that's the drawback to buying a compact frame.


Me too...

And if you're curious, no, I don't normally ride with the seat pointing up at that angle.


----------



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

DaveK said:


> DJ-
> 
> I see you like to have your bike in the house too. LOL I like it! Good looking ride...


All three of our bikes are kept inside our apartment here in Houston as I've had too many bikes stolen in the past, the last of which was stolen when chained to a second story blacony in a "secure" apartment complex. How the heck does someone climb up there with boltcutters in broad daylight, snip the chain and carry the bike down in broad daylight? The lengths some people will go to...


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

jaseone said:


> All three of our bikes are kept inside our apartment here in Houston.


 Ditto, but now my wife makes me sleep outside. 



jaseone said:


> How the heck does someone climb up there with boltcutters in broad daylight, snip the chain and carry the bike down in broad daylight? The lengths some people will go to...


They must have been taking lessons from the brown shirted ninja at UPS. They too show up during broad daylight, but no one ever manages to catch them either.


----------



## NFields (Jan 9, 2005)

get the correct bottle cage and no surgery is needed.

NFields


----------

